# Food Safety for those of us who make homemade chicken stock



## jennyema (Jan 8, 2007)

Came across this interesting article by Robert Wolke at Chowhound.

It's a must-read for those of us who make our own stock!

Proper food safety, _especially prompt cooling_, is very important.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks, Jen.  

Cooling the stock before refrigeration is key.  You can bring the temperature of simmering stock down much faster in a circulating water bath than in the fridge.

Yesterday I made stock from a turkey carcass for some friends.  Cooled it in a sink filled with cold tap water.  I used my hands to keep the water circulating aroud the pot for several minutes.  Changed the water and repeated twice.  That brought the temperature of the stock down to about 70F (from around 180F) in less than 10 minutes.  I portioned it into a couple of small containers and refrigerated them for the rest of the cooling.

I didn't get to keep any of the stock.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 8, 2007)

I add Ice to the sink mix...similar results.  I've given up the let it cool by itself method because the evidence is now certainly in that that is NOT the way to do it for friends and family or anyone else. Risk management is certainly part of the battery of today's cooks needed skills.


----------



## JDP (Jan 8, 2007)

Depending on the size of your batch and your pot you can also fill a 1 or 2 litre bottle with water and freeze it. Place your stock into an ice water bath and them float or stir with the ice bottle. It will help cool it quicker.

JDP


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 8, 2007)

JDP said:
			
		

> I will help cool it quicker.



Wow - thanks - now I don't have to do it! 

Thanks for the info jenny!


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 8, 2007)

of course we could all go out and buy doers of liquid nitrogen to cool our hot liquids quickly and safely!


----------



## JDP (Jan 8, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Wow - thanks - now I don't have to do it!
> 
> Thanks for the info jenny!


 
Ok a typo sliped buy me. I will ty to du mor bettter next tim. 


JDP


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 8, 2007)

what have I been telling you over and over??


Fill a couple of 1 litre bottles with water and keep them in the freezer.  (remove any label!!).  Use them to quickly chill all soups, sauces and stews.


----------



## Walt Bulander (Jan 8, 2007)

In summer, when cooling the strained stock, I put plates in the bottom of my double kitchen sink (enough to keep the stockpot from floating into the stream from the faucet,when the sink is full), then I fill the sink around the stockpot and leave the water running slowly and overflowing into the other side. This will cool the stock into the 60's within about a half hour. I then refrigerate in my beer fridge in the basement set to as cold as it will go (28 degrees, or so)

In winter, normally, I just wait for below zero weather and just cool it in a tub of snow in the garage. 

This winter in tropical Minnesota, no snow, no cold, but I'm not complaining.


----------

